# 120 gallon tank dimensions.



## CardBoardBoxProcessor (Sep 17, 2006)

Can I have the exact measurements of a 120 gallon tank please? 

Thanks.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

These are what I found off Google.

120 High 48 x 24 x 24
120 Long 60 x 18 x 26


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

here is a site that I use often. All of the dimensions that you could ask for.
http://alysta.com/books/fishtank.htm


----------



## CardBoardBoxProcessor (Sep 17, 2006)

but is it exactly 60 or is that all rounded?


----------



## bartak (Feb 18, 2007)

CardBoardBoxProcessor said:


> but is it exactly 60 or is that all rounded?


 that's one of the great mysteries of the universe.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

CardBoardBoxProcessor said:


> but is it exactly 60 or is that all rounded?


What kind of precision are you looking for? I would imagine the measurements to be accurate to +/- 1 inch, at the very worse.


----------

